#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عالم الفيمتو ثانية ..أحمد زويل

## وادكول مش معقول

عالم الفيمتو ثانية ..أحمد زويل كان يوم 21 من أكتوبر عام 1999 يوما فريدا على مصر عندما حصل د.احمد زويل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء ليصبح أول عالم مصري وعربي يفوز بجائزة نوبل في العلوم عن اكتشافه للفمتو ثانية وليدخل العالم كله في زمن جديد لم تكن البشرية تتوقع أن تدركه.
وقد ولد زويل بمدينة دمنهور بمحافظة البحيرة في 26\2\1946 وقد ولد لأسرة مصرية بسيطة الأب كان يعمل مراقباً فنياً بصحة دسوق، وهو الأخ الوحيد لثلاثة بنات (هانم) موظفة في مجلس مدينة دسوق ومتزوجة من ابن عمها صلاح زويل و(سهام) بالتربية والتعليم متزوجة وتقيم في مركز قلين و(نعمة) الموظفة بالوحدة المحلية في دسوق وكانت أسرته تدفعه إلى هذا النجاح من صغره فقد كتبت على باب غرفته د.احمد زيل ومنذ طفولته وهو يجرى التجارب البسيطة على الأجهزة المنزلية. 

وقد تلقى زويل تعليمه الإبتدائى في مدينة دسوق وحصل علي الشهادتين الابتدائية والإعدادية من مدرسة النهضة وحصل علي الثانوية من مدرسة دسوق حيث نقل والده للعمل بها ثم التحق بكلية العلوم جامعة الإسكندرية وحصل منها على البكالوريوس عام 1967 بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف ثم حصل على الماجستير في علم الأطياف عام 1969، ثم سافر أحمد زويل إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ليحصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة بنسلفانيا عام1974 وعمل خلال هذه الفترة معيداً وزميلاً وباحثاً بنفس الجامعة ثم عمل بجامعة كآلتك في كاليفورنيا. 

ويعلق زويل على ذلك قائلا عندما جئت لأمريكا وأصبحت أستاذا في واحدة من أعظم جامعات أمريكا –كآلتك- التي عينت بها في عام 76 بعد حصولي علي الدكتوراه ودرجة زمالة من جامعة بيركلي لمدة عامين ، وفي عام 78 منحوني درجة البقاء في الجامعة لمدي الحياة بينما هذه الدرجة لا تمنح لحاملها قبل مرور خمس سنوات، وأعطتني الجامعة درجة أستاذ لا ينس بولينج -وكان لاينس بولينج قد حصل علي جائزتي نوبل في الكيمياء وفي السلام -وبهذا أصبحت من اصغر العلماء سناً الذين انتخبوا لأكاديمية أمريكا للعلوم ومعني هذا إنهم لم يعطوني الفرصة فقط ولكن أيضا التقدير الذي أعانني علميا . 

ولا يزال زويل يعمل به حاليا كأستاذا للكيمياء الفيزيائية في معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (كآلتك) ويحتفظ بجنسيته المصرية إلي جانب الجنسية الأمريكية التي اكتسبها منذ سنوات، وبهذه الجائزة يصبح زويل رقم 91 الذي يفوز بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء منذ إنشاء هذه الجائزة، كما أنه يعد واحداً من العلماء النادرين الذين فازوا بهذه الجائزة منفردين حيث جرت العادة أن يشترك أكثر من عالم في الفوز بالجائزة في كل فرع من العلوم المختلفة . 

وقد حصل زويل قبل نيله نوبيل على العديد من الدرجات العلمية فقد على زمالة جامعة بيركلى عام 1975 ثم عمل أستاذاً مساعداً للطبيعة الكيميائية بمعهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا في باسادينا عام 1976 حتى عام 1978 ثم أستاذاً مشاركاً للفيزياء الكيميائية بنفس المعهد حتى عام 1982 ثم عمل أستاذاً للطبيعة الكيميائية من 1982 حتى الآن وفى عام 1981 حصل على جائزة بحوث الكيمياء المتميزة من مؤسسة (ان ار سى) ببلجيكا واختارته الجمعية الأمريكية للطبيعة لزمالتها عام 1982. وفى عام 1981 حصل على جائزة وكالة ناسا للفضاء خلال عامي 1982 و 1984 حصل على جائزة المؤسسة القومية الأمريكية للعلوم ثم حصل على جائزة الملك فيصل في الطبيعة عام 1989 وجائزة هوكست 1990 وفى نفس العام تم اختياره الشخصية المصرية الأمريكية، كما منحته جامعة أكسفورد الدكتوراه الفخرية عام 1991 . 

وفى عام 1993 منحته الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة الدكتوراه في العلوم وأخيرا تم منحه وشاح النيل عام 1994 . وقد رشح د.احمد زويل لنيل جائزة نوبل أكثر من مرة وللدكتور "أحمد زويل " مجموعة من الأجهزة المسجلة باسمه وأربعة كتب علمية ، وما يزيد عن 250 بحثا علميا في مجالات الليزر. 

وفى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 21 أكتوبر عام 1999 فاز العالم المصري د. أحمد زويل بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لتمكنه من مراقبة حركة الذرات داخل الجزيئات أثناء التفاعل الكيميائي عن طريق تقنية الليزر السريع وقد أعربت الأكاديمية السويدية الملكية للعلوم أنه قد تم تكريم د. زويل نتيجة للثورة الهائلة في العلوم الكيميائية من خلال أبحاثه الرائدة في مجال ردود الفعل الكيميائية واستخدام أشعة الليزر حيث أدت أبحاث د. زويل إلى ميلاد ما يسمى بكيمياء الفمتو ثانية واستخدام آلات التصوير الفائقة السرعة لمراقبة التفاعلات الكيميائية وذلك بسرعة الفمتو ثانية. وقد أكدت الأكاديمية السويدية في حيثيات منحها الجائزة لأحمد زويل إن هذا الاكتشاف قد أحدث ثورة في علم الكيمياء وفي العلوم المرتبطة به، إذ أن البحوث التي قام بها تسمح لنا بأن نفهم وبأن نتنبأ بالتفاعلات المهمة. 

ولكن الجدير بالذكر أن الدكتور زويل قد دخل إلى عالم الليزر بطريقة عكسية على خلاف جميع العلماء فالكل كان يدرس الجزيئات فور التحامها ببعضها ثم يقومون بابتكار شيء جديد له خواص وطاقة جديدة ولكن أبحاث د. زويل قامت على معرفة تحرك الجزيئات من ولادتها أو التحامها بغيرها ومثل هذه العملية لا تستغرق سوى ثوان معدودة وكان لابد أن يجد وسيلة للتدخل لمعرفة ما يحدث في أقل من جزء من الثانية وباستخدام الليزر وكاميرا دقيقة جداً تمكن الدكتور زويل من تصوير ما يجرى في التفاعل الكيميائي في مدة قياسية هي مليون من بليون من الثانية ونسبة هذه المدة إلى الثانية الواحدة تعادل نسبة الثانية الواحدة في عمر الزمن إلى 32 مليون سنة. 

والفائدة العملية لهذه الوحدة التي توصل إليها الدكتور زويل تعود إلى إمكانية استخدام الليزر كميكروسكوب جراحي يوضح الصورة بحيث يتم ذلك في أحرج الأوقات وفى أقل مدة زمنية وبفضل أبحاث الدكتور زويل تم تطوير عامل الزمن في رؤية أشياء سواء كانت داخلية أو خارجية بسرعة واحد على المليون من البليون من الثانية وقد أطلق عليها اسم الفمتو وعلى هذا الأساس أمكن لأول مرة رؤية الجزيئات غير المرئية التي تسبب الأمراض . 

وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثالثة التي تتوجه فيها جائزة نوبيل إلى مصر حيث سبق وحصل عليها الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات لجهوده في إحلال السلام في عام 1979 ثم فاز بها نجيب محفوظ في الأدب عام 1988 وبذلك يكون العالم المصري الكبير الدكتور أحمد زويل هو المصري الثالث الذي يرفع رأس بلده عاليا ولكن هذه المرة في مجال الكيمياء . وقد احتفلت مصر بالدكتور زويل على كافة المستويات العلمية والأدبية والفنية بل إن الشعب المصري فرح به فرحة كبيرة وقد هنئه الرئيس حسنى مبارك على هذا الإنجاز وبعث إليه برقية تهنئة بمجرد حصوله على جائزة نوبل قائلا (يسرني أن أهنئ احد أبناء مصر الأفذاذ بحصوله علي جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لتكون مصر للمرة الثانية سباقة على الساحة الدولية يكرمها ويحتفي بها أبناؤها بتميزهم وتقدمهم العلمي) وأعرب الرئيس عن تمنياته لزويل بالنجاح والتفوق . كما سلمه وساما تكريما له خلال حفل كبير عقد في القاهرة ، وقد أهدى الدكتور احمد زويل جائزته لمصر قائلا (أهدي جائزتي لمصر التي أعطتني الكثير ولن أنسي عطاءها وأضاف أعتز بأنني أول مصري وعربي يفوز بالجائزة في العلوم). 

وقد استطاع د.زويل أن يغير في تاريخ العلم من خلال تصوير عملية التفاعل الكيميائي التي لا تستغرق سوي لحظة من مليون بليون من الثانية، فغير بذلك علم الكيمياء الحديثة بعدما سلم العلماء طيلة السنوات الخمسين الماضية بالصورة التقريبية التي وضعها "ماكس بورن: و "روبرت اوبنهايم" بما يسمي باللحظة الانتقالية التي تنفـــك خلالها الروابط الكيميائية للجزيئات وتقرن بجزيئات مادة أخري ويولد عنها جزئ جديد أي مادة جديدة وذلك من خلال ابتكاره لكاميرا جزيئيه تستطيع تصـــوير عملية التفاعل التي تحدث في وقت مثل ثانية واحدة في فيلم يستغرق عرضه 32 مليون سنه. 

ومن ابرز الجوائز التي حصل عليها أيضا جائزة "ماكس بلانك" أرفع جوائز العلم الألمانية قيمة، وجائزة "ويش" وجائزة بنيامين فرانكلين الأمريكية التي سبق أن حصل عليها البروفيسور ألبرت اينشتين ومدام كوري مكتشفة الراديوم والأخوان رايت وقد تسلمها زويل في مدينة هيوستن الأمريكية بحضور الرئيس كارتر والرئيس جيرالد فورد وأكثر من ألف مدعو من كبار الشخصيات ، كما حصل زويل علي العديد من شهادات الدكتوراه الفخرية وعضوية معظم المنتديات والتجمعات العلمية الرئيسية في العالم ، واختير عام 1988 الشخصية رقم 18 الأكثر تأثيراً في الولايات المتحدة وفي مصر لقي د زويل ترحيباً كبيراً منذ الثمانينات . 

وقد زاد الاهتمام به وبتكريمه في عقد التسعينات فقد كرمه الرئيس مبارك بمنحه وسام العلم في عيد العلم، وأصدرت هيئة البريد طابعين بريد باسمه وصورته أحداهما فئة 20 قرشا والثاني فئة الجنيه ، ومنحته جامعة الإسكندرية الدكتوراه الفخرية كما تم إطلاق اسمه علي صالون الأوبرا، وفي مسقط رأسه أقيم له احتفال غير مسبوق عقب حصوله علي جائزة بنيامين فرانكلين وذلك في ثلاث محافظات في الإسكندرية والبحيرة وكفر الشيخ وأطلقت محافظة البحيرة اسم العالم المصري علي احد شوارع دمنهور. وفى مناسبة تكريمه قال زويل أمام الحاضرين عقب تسليمه وسام التكريم من الرئيس حسنى مبارك (أنا سعيد لأن تكريمي هذه المرة من البلد الذي ولدت فيه وبأن أكون واحداً ضمن الذين خلدوا من خلال طوابع البريد التي تحمل الأهرام وتوت عنخ آمون والملكة نفرتيتي).

----------

